# Bothered by Pet Star show....



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I was watching an episode of Pet Star which is basically the animal version of Americas Got Talent. 
And lets just say....I am pretty annoyed/disappointed with this show.

None of the judges know anything about animals, and neither does the host Mario Lopez. EVERY episode I have seen the hyper border collie doing basic agility or catching a Frisbee wins, and it really peeves me.

The last episode a horse was so well trained the owner sat on it's back while playing a guitar and singing, and he just said "go left" and the horse went left, then the same thing with "go back, go right"
I was impressed but just because the horse did not respond immediately to a command they gave him a poor score of 23 out of 30

Then a Chow mix came on, did some super basic agility, and put his forehead to the owners arm and they called it "praying" and sneezed on command. I am sorry but it may impress family members but not me, any dog can learn those things. And what? Of course! they get an amazing score.
Then an Aussie dog comes on and catches some frisbees. Ooooo Amazing!!!!! GAHH He got a perfect score.

Then a hamster comes on that looks on the verge of death on cedar bedding, with the "escape trick" all the freeking thing does is climb onto the wheel and jump out....ALL HAMSTERS DO THAT GAHHH!!!
And What now? of course the plain hamster gets a higher score then the horse! Because they judges thought it was 'cute'

Well I am convinced that this is total s**t. And not fair to to animals with real talent. 

I just can not believe a dog catching a Frisbee got a better score then a horse that did not even belong to the man that listens to voice commands while the guy was playing a guitar 

End of Rant!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i hate that show, i really do. i remember the season with the "counting dog" that was ever so obviously trained to tap its paw to eye/facial signals that everyone thought was amazing :


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

I duno I think its a okay show. I have seen some animals on there that are really smart and win.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Well it's nice that the little guys, as far as pet owners with fetching dogs and counting pigs can get a little bit of the lime light, so to speak. I am not saying that I agree with all the things on there, but pet owners will be pet owners.

I wish there were more people with talented ratties on those kinds of shows. I have seen a few, but they never win lol. :3


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's not really the owners to me, they are just fine. I can really appreciate the time it takes to do obedience training and agility. 
What bugs me is the judges, they know nothing about animals or talent and judge unfairly.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

True true, Kiko. But then again look who they have casted for the judges. They clearly are not there for the knowledge part, there are there for who they are, as far as fame. I would suppose. :3 What does Mario Lopez know when it comes to a rat walking across a ten foot wire, down stairs into tunnels and out the right side compared to a dog catching a ball? *shrugs* 

I enjoy the pet cop shows, where they save animals from horrid conditions. Now that is talent


----------

